# Calling diy experts



## Slick (13/5/16)

Hello fellow vapers,im about 6 months into DIY and happy with a few of my creations,im asking any expert DIYers in the benoni/boksburg area if they could humbly test some of my mixes and give me feedback,im happy to deliver within the area,if anyone is ready to help me please watsapp me on 0727860961,thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## valdero (14/5/16)

I'm in boksburg, adding your nr to whatsapp


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

I am in springs but I am also new to DIY. Maybe we should have a east-rand vape meet.


----------

